
Raising taxes boosts innovation says Billionaire VC Nick Hanauer - pdfernhout
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/10/11/republican-tax-cut-for-rich-economy-215696
======
IanDrake
Beware of wealthy people telling you taxes should be higher and “they” should
pay more.

It’s already entirely possible for them to pay more without a change in tax
rates, just don’t take any deductions.

The reality is that they want to pretend to pay more, but the tax he’s
specifically calling for isn’t on the wealthy, is on the high earners. Those
are two different things.

The wealthy make their income through dividends, which is taxed at 20%. While
he briefly mentions this, he carefully doesn’t prescribe a change to it.

This isn’t a pro-trump’s tax cuts comment, I’m just trying to point out the
hypocrisy of this article.

